# Just saying...



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

https://feedersgrain.com/products/armezon-herbicide?variant=28697634817

https://www.domyown.com/pylex-herbicide-p-4078.html


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

For the Chemical Storage thread, I'd suggest a safe deposit box or a vault.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I am sure there are plenty of other examples.

https://www.pestrong.com/687-monument-75wg-herbicide-5-x-5-grams.html
0.88 ounces for $230

http://www.chemicaloutfitters.com/envokeherbicide.aspx
3 ounces for $285


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

My point is, they are both topramezone 29.7% . Armezon is 32oz for $400, Pylex is 8oz for $460. So Armezon is more than 4 times cheaper per ounce, and is also produced by BASF, so not generic.

So then the question to me is, why is BASF charging 4 times more for Pylex than they do for Armezon when it's the exact same substance? Maybe there's a member here that works in the industry and can shed some light.

But anyway, if you were going to pony up the cash for Pylex, here's another option that gets you 4 times more product for less money. It would make a split feasible at 4oz for $50, and given the app rates for this stuff 4oz would last forever.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

https://www.domyown.com/xonerate-herbicide-p-13521.html
and they sold out.... :shock:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

https://www.domyown.com/briskway-fungicide-p-3959.html
Hey! You save $1.64 on each bottle when you buy 2 or more!!!! What a deal!!!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I noticed at Rural King that even "lowly" broadleaf control is much cheaper when packaged and labeled for agricultural use rather than residential use. The products were more concentrated. This is a great find though. I have been trying to resist going over to site one and buying a bottle of Pylex. This brings the price into the Tenacity range albeit the upper part.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> https://www.domyown.com/briskway-fungicide-p-3959.html
> Hey! You save $1.64 on each bottle when you buy 2 or more!!!! What a deal!!!


 :laugh:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> I noticed at Rural King that even "lowly" broadleaf control is much cheaper when packaged and labeled for agricultural use rather than residential use. The products were more concentrated. This is a great find though. I have been trying to resist going over to site one and buying a bottle of Pylex. This brings the price into the Tenacity range albeit the upper part.
> Thank you for posting.


If you give in and get one, I'd be interested in taking 8oz off your hands, help lessen the sticker shock


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Wow. I'm slow. I thought you were surprised at product costs...

Maybe do an equip exchange post on this? I know it isn't label but many would probably be interested.

Yeah, we're all trying to grow "corn"... We just keep it mowed so it doesn't develop those large unsightly seed heads...


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

https://www.domyown.com/revolver-selective-herbicide-p-1561.html

2x the price of Celsius. This is what I was wanting to use to get rid of that pesky poa annua and henbit. I'll probably bite the bullet this season, if my PreM barrier isn't enough. I'm looking forward to seeing how well it works this season, since I didn't have one last year.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> https://www.domyown.com/revolver-selective-herbicide-p-1561.html
> 
> 2x the price of Celsius. This is what I was wanting to use to get rid of that pesky poa annua and henbit. I'll probably bite the bullet this season, if my PreM barrier isn't enough. I'm looking forward to seeing how well it works this season, since I didn't have one last year.


Trust in prodiamine. I had a huge Poa A invasion in my back yard for the past 5 years, so last year I did a spring overseed and fall app of prodiamine. I still got a few clumps where the squirrels dig, but 98% of it is gone.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> My point is, they are both topramezone 29.7% . Armezon is 32oz for $400, Pylex is 8oz for $460. So Armezon is more than 4 times cheaper per ounce, and is also produced by BASF, so not generic.
> 
> So then the question to me is, why is BASF charging 4 times more for Pylex than they do for Armezon when it's the exact same substance? Maybe there's a member here that works in the industry and can shed some light.
> 
> But anyway, if you were going to pony up the cash for Pylex, here's another option that gets you 4 times more product for less money. It would make a split feasible at 4oz for $50, and given the app rates for this stuff 4oz would last forever.


Reason why it is so expensive is that AG labeled products do not have such stringent safety and human exposure safety evaluation requirements. Farm fields can be sprayed and marked no entry for days or weeks. Lawns and golf courses cannot be secured in such a manner. The manufacturer proposing to label an active ingredient for application to lawns must prove via extensive testing that the application poses no risk to human health after spraying. That testing and reporting costs millions to do.

The other factor is the extremely high standard for efficacy and safety to turf. Growers are willing to put up with some singing and leaf discoloration provided crop yields are not affected. Topramezone was only labeled for cool season and Centipede turf up until last year. I was involved in some product testing and trials that put Bermuda and Seashore Paspalum on the label as grasses that may be treated. How did that happen? 1 oz per acre applied 3 times absolutely kills Bermuda and most other warm season grasses. 1/2 oz per acre applied no more than twice causes Bermuda and Seashore Paspalum to bleach and brown, but it quickly recovers. The need for this application was spawned by acres of golf and sports field turf in Florida and Hawaii infested by Goosegrass not controllable by any other product. In these states, Goosegrass becomes perennial with an enormous root system.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> So then the question to me is, why is BASF charging 4 times more for Pylex than they do for Armezon when it's the exact same substance? Maybe there's a member here that works in the industry and can shed some light.


Could be a label issue. One product may have X on the label, whereas the other product does not.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> My point is, they are both topramezone 29.7% . Armezon is 32oz for $400, Pylex is 8oz for $460. So Armezon is more than 4 times cheaper per ounce, and is also produced by BASF, so not generic.
> 
> So then the question to me is, why is BASF charging 4 times more for Pylex than they do for Armezon when it's the exact same substance? Maybe there's a member here that works in the industry and can shed some light.
> 
> But anyway, if you were going to pony up the cash for Pylex, here's another option that gets you 4 times more product for less money. It would make a split feasible at 4oz for $50, and given the app rates for this stuff 4oz would last forever.


Almost every single chemical that we use on turf was created for agriculture and then brought over to the turf world. It's just more expensive because it has turfgrass on the label. You can find many many products cheaper that are labeled for agriculture although illegal to use on turfgrass


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

This thread got me thinking. A dangerous occurence.
https://feedersgrain.com/search?q=mesotrione
https://feedersgrain.com/products/bellum-herbicide


----------

